# Bunny Can't Move!



## iheartbunnies725

A few days ago, I went to go check on my rabbit. We found him limp and barely responsive. We took him inside and laid him down in his cage. His main body was facing one way and his bottom/hip was facing another. We weren't sure what to do. We just assumed he had fallen and was dying ( because he is like 9/10 years old) We placed some food and water beside him. And tried to feed him. He was able to move his feet, mouth head etc. So the next day we went to go check on him and he was still alive. His body had "flattened out" and he was just laying on his side. We chopped up some carrots and lettuce and rabbit pellets and fed them to him. He took them (He seemed to be VERY hungry) We gave him some water, we had to hold it right next to him because he couldn't really move himself to reach it. Later that day, we found him breathing very slowly. It looked like he was in pain. My dad was considering putting him down. But we just weren't sure. We picked him up out of his cage to bring him inside the house( He was in the garage with a heater warming him up) So we brought him in side and I just held him in my arms. It was like his head and feets could move just not the rest of his body. So we fed him some more and basically babyed him. With a little spoon thing of water and some baby carrots. Anyways throughtout the night we would check on him and make sure he was getting water. And today we basically repeated the same steps( babying him) He is still going to the bathroom. But seems im mobile. His eyes are open and he seems responsive. We thought it was Floppy Rabbit Syndrome. But we just wanted to get an opinion on it. We can't get him to the vet at this point in time. Is there anything we can do to help him or will he have to be put down.
Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Watermelons

Please take him to a vet.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

That sounds terrible. If you can't take him to a vet then the kindest thing would be to sign him over to a shelter like the humane society so he can receive care. I know it sounds harsh but he is suffering and his needs must come first.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Yep, I had a bunny Speckles who was somewhat paralyzed. Not this bad though. Just limited mobility of the hind quarters. 

I really can't offer too much hope-back then taking my bunny into the vet wasn't much of an option but the longer she laid there not doing well we realized she really wasn't getting better, was losing weight and in alot of pain. IT continued to get worse despite things we tried to do to help it. Finally she stopped eating and I knew that was it. I wish I hadn't even left her that long suffering and miserable. I still beat myself up for not *finding* a way to take her to the vet sooner back then (and not just like we finally did to have to put down). 

I guess I'd have to agree with Katie (I_heart_Fraggles). There's nothing you can do without the help of a vet at this point. So I guess you'd either take him in, sign him over to a shelter (I know I couldn't imagine this with my bunny either.  ) or watch him be in pain and slowly die {which really isn't shouldn't be an option!}


----------



## OneTwoThree

Well, since you'll need to take him to a vet to put him down, why not just take him to the vet and see what they say?? Or surrender him to a shelter, poor thing. 

I've got to say too, that feeding your animal who seems to be suddenly paralyzed is not "babying" it. Its taking responsibility for your animals.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

*OneTwoThree wrote: *


> Well, since you'll need to take him to a vet to put him down, why not just take him to the vet and see what they say?? Or surrender him to a shelter, poor thing.
> 
> I've got to say too, that feeding your animal who seems to be suddenly paralyzed is not "babying" it. Its taking responsibility for your animals.



Ok, I wasn't trying to beat up on anyone in my post-I was just making a suggestion. 

People really _really _need to be careful how they say things-it can just come off wrong. My first experience wasn't a good one when I first came to this forum as everyoneasumed me a terrible bunny owner. :confused2: Its really easy to get misunderstood online-everyone's worried about the bunnies but in their worry sometimes come across not so nice to the owner. I kinda feel there needs to be a balence even if people wouldn't treat the bunny the same themselves. *cough cough* I've seen people too often get put off and leave the forum all together over something like that and that doesn't get the _bunny _anywhere.

LikeI said before, it really seems best to take the bunny in, and I do agree why not just take him in to see what they say if you'd have to take him in to be put down anyway? I do understand why you haven't-I realize vet care can be pricy, but being your bunny that's the responsibility youtake on with a pet.

Wow I hope that was somewhat readable. SO confusing all that. I'm tired.loland get rambling.Just didn't want any misunderstandings as to the nature of my post.


----------



## OneTwoThree

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> *OneTwoThree wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you'll need to take him to a vet to put him down, why not just take him to the vet and see what they say?? Or surrender him to a shelter, poor thing.
> 
> I've got to say too, that feeding your animal who seems to be suddenly paralyzed is not "babying" it. Its taking responsibility for your animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I wasn't trying to beat up on anyone in my post-I was just making a suggestion.
> 
> People really _really _need to be careful how they say things-it can just come off wrong. My first experience wasn't a good one when I first came to this forum as everyoneasumed me a terrible bunny owner. :confused2: Its really easy to get misunderstood online-everyone's worried about the bunnies but in their worry sometimes come across not so nice to the owner. I kinda feel there needs to be a balence even if people wouldn't treat the bunny the same themselves. *cough cough* I've seen people too often get put off and leave the forum all together over something like that and that doesn't get the _bunny _anywhere.
> 
> LikeI said before, it really seems best to take the bunny in, and I do agree why not just take him in to see what they say if you'd have to take him in to be put down anyway? I do understand why you haven't-I realize vet care can be pricy, but being your bunny that's the responsibility youtake on with a pet.
> 
> Wow I hope that was somewhat readable. SO confusing all that. I'm tired.loland get rambling.Just didn't want any misunderstandings as to the nature of my post.
Click to expand...

Why did you quote me?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

*OneTwoThree wrote: *


> Why did you quote me?


I could've qotedmy first post on the conversation. Just making the point the people should try to be really careful so they don't come off judgemental. Bleh, and I'm afraid it didn't come out so great for a post. Just saying I'veseen lots ofpeople just leave the forum which doesn't help the sick bunny because they think people are judging them for not taking the bunny to the vet.


----------



## massie777

Wondering how your bunny is doing? Did you take it to a vet?


----------



## shawnwk1

Bunnylova4eva I don't think you were wrong or mean in anyway in your post and if anything it was onetwothree's comment that came across as harsh. However I can see both of your points and people need to realize that it does get frustrating reading so many posts of people refusing to take their sick or injured animal to the vet and leaving them suffering. Animals just like humans gets sick and injured and its not their fault. They are the innocent ones here and should not have to suffer just because the owner didn't think about the expense of the vet before getting an animal. 

It is also very frustrating when people just say oh well he's old and dying instead of taking him in when there may indeed be something the vet can do to help him. When a person gets old we don't just write it off as them being old and dying instead of taking them to a doctor so why should it be any different with an animal these are your kids that depend on you for everything. 

Do the right thing and take him to a shelter if you're not going to take him to a vet. He is innocent like I said and doesn't deserve to have to suffer. The shelter can get him the help he needs.


----------



## OneTwoThree

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> *OneTwoThree wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you quote me?
> 
> 
> 
> I could've qotedmy first post on the conversation. Just making the point the people should try to be really careful so they don't come off judgemental. Bleh, and I'm afraid it didn't come out so great for a post. Just saying I'veseen lots ofpeople just leave the forum which doesn't help the sick bunny because they think people are judging them for not taking the bunny to the vet.
Click to expand...

The Reply button works as well, no need to quote if you're not desiring to interact specifically with the person you've quoted. 

Edit- Shawn put it more eloquently than I


----------



## shawnwk1

I'm well aware of what the reply button and quote button do and used it as I needed to, but thanks anyway. 

Onetwothree you did come across as harsh because it was straight forward and could have been said differently. There was no need for the babying comment. 

And idk why you all keep complaining about who is being judgmental as no one was judgemental on this post. Everyone clearly stated their concerns for the rabbit. No one said anything about anyone being a bad pet owner. 

However as said people need to think about vet costs before getting an animal and need to be prepared. People also need to do the right thing and get their animals help when needed. 

All this bickering back and forth is not helping the rabbit though so can we please get back on the original topic. The op knows they need to take the rabbit to the vet, that has been clearly voiced. No need to keep putting the op down.


----------



## OneTwoThree

*shawnwk1 wrote: *


> I'm well aware of what the reply button and quote button do and used it as I needed to, but thanks anyway.
> 
> Onetwothree you did come across as harsh because it was straight forward and could have been said differently. There was no need for the babying comment.
> 
> And idk why you all keep complaining about who is being judgmental as no one was judgemental on this post. Everyone clearly stated their concerns for the rabbit. No one said anything about anyone being a bad pet owner.
> 
> However as said people need to think about vet costs before getting an animal and need to be prepared. People also need to do the right thing and get their animals help when needed.
> 
> All this bickering back and forth is not helping the rabbit though so can we please get back on the original topic. The op knows they need to take the rabbit to the vet, that has been clearly voiced. No need to keep putting the op down.


I edited before you posted Shawn. and I was telling Bunny luv, who I quoted, that she can reply instead of quote if she doesn't intend for dialog 

ETA- I also still mean the babying comment. Carrying around and hand feeding a rabbit who is capable of walking and feeding itself would be babying. Doing to an animal who is incapable of doing it for himself is being responsible. I'm sorry if my straight-forwardness offends your sensibilities.


----------



## shawnwk1

OneTwoThree wrote:


> *shawnwk1 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of what the reply button and quote button do and used it as I needed to, but thanks anyway.
> 
> Onetwothree you did come across as harsh because it was straight forward and could have been said differently. There was no need for the babying comment.
> 
> And idk why you all keep complaining about who is being judgmental as no one was judgemental on this post. Everyone clearly stated their concerns for the rabbit. No one said anything about anyone being a bad pet owner.
> 
> However as said people need to think about vet costs before getting an animal and need to be prepared. People also need to do the right thing and get their animals help when needed.
> 
> All this bickering back and forth is not helping the rabbit though so can we please get back on the original topic. The op knows they need to take the rabbit to the vet, that has been clearly voiced. No need to keep putting the op down.
> 
> 
> 
> I edited before you posted Shawn. and I was telling Bunny luv, whoÂ  I quoted, that she can reply instead of quote if she doesn't intend for dialog
> 
> ETA- I also still mean the babying comment. Carrying around and hand feeding a rabbit who is capable of walking and feeding itself would be babying. Doing to an animal who is incapable of doing it for himself is being responsible. I'm sorry if my straight-forwardness offends your sensibilities.
Click to expand...


It doesn't offend me, but it might the op. No matter how true it is doesn't make it an appropriate comment for this forum. That comment is not helping the rabbit in anyway.


----------



## Sweetie

To the OP: Please take your rabbit to the vet. It sounds like what my rabbit was doing when I found him, except he was basically lifeless. Maybe your vet can accept payments for the visit, or there is Care Credit that you can use for your animals when needed and pay that off little by little.

shawnwk1: Please let the mods handle this thread. Everyone has a right to comment on this thread. I didn't find OneTwoThree's post at all offensive in any way. 

To the OP: is there any way that you can get money to take your rabbit to the vet? Like from family members or friends or by selling stuff?

I hope your bunny is doing okay and will make it.


----------



## shawnwk1

sweetie onetwothree and i have already spoken and are on the same page and agree. 

onetwothree you mentioned something about stupid comments making people leave the forum? well it's stupid comments like sweeties comment that makes people leave the forum. I NEVER SAID PEOPLE CAN'T COMMENT SO QUIT PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH. and if the mods would do their jobs to keep a thread on topic instead of letting people just put the op down then other people may not have to speak up

to the op-i hope you're rabbit is okay and you find a way to get him to the vet

peace


----------



## OneTwoThree

Oy. I didnt say anything about people leaving the forum, I'm not personally or financially invested in the forum and therefore don't really care if people come or go. I DO care about bunny wellbeing, but people either are or aren't going to listen to what others say, and they usually have their mind made up before they even post their question. I post because if it even helps one bunny, its been worth my time.

Sweetie was just pointing out to her, I didn't come off wrong. Thank you for that Sweetie


----------



## OneTwoThree

*insert MOD*
Now children, quit bickering and hope that this gal comes back and lets us know how her bun is


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

LOL I can't wait until I am a mod.


----------



## Sweetie

*OneTwoThree wrote: *


> Oy. I didnt say anything about people leaving the forum, I'm not personally or financially invested in the forum and therefore don't really care if people come or go. I DO care about bunny wellbeing, but people either are or aren't going to listen to what others say, and they usually have their mind made up before they even post their question. I post because if it even helps one bunny, its been worth my time.
> 
> Sweetie was just pointing out to her, I didn't come off wrong. Thank you for that Sweetie



You're welcome OneTwoThree. 

Very good point you are making in your comment. 

Now let's get back to what really is important: helping this OP with their bunny.


----------



## Sweetie

*shawnwk1 wrote: *


> sweetie onetwothree and i have already spoken and are on the same page and agree.
> 
> onetwothree you mentioned something about stupid comments making people leave the forum? well it's stupid comments like sweeties comment that makes people leave the forum. I NEVER SAID PEOPLE CAN'T COMMENT SO QUIT PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH. and if the mods would do their jobs to keep a thread on topic instead of letting people just put the op down then other people may not have to speak up
> 
> to the op-i hope you're rabbit is okay and you find a way to get him to the vet
> 
> peace



I have read this whole thread and no one was putting the OP down. I know how hard it is to not have the money to get your bunny into the vet. Matter of fact, it was beginning of September 2011 that I was in the same situation as the OP. I could not take Sweetie to the vet when she needed it and I felt bad about it, but then I found a way to get Sweetie seen for free.

Now let's get back to helping this OP with their rabbit.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

My appologies. I was off in what I said. Please forgive me. I had a hard long day yesterday, and something said just didn't quite sound so nice to me. I didn't mean to come off that way. 

Personally with my bunny I've been in the situation before and I *couldn't* take it to a vet. I just reminded me way too much of that even if it was *years* ago. Sometimes there's not a ton you can do no matter how badly you want to. I realize I shouldn't have brought her (my pervious bunny) into it. =P I promise I wasn't trying to pick a fight...though that's what I ended up doing. grrr (glares at myself)

I realize I was out of line in my comment. I tend to have a stupid habit of sticking my foot in my mouth with what I say. :X I'm sorry-I'll be more careful in the future.


----------



## Sweetie

I apologize for anything offensive that I said. Sometimes I can get offensive with my comments, but I try not to be offensive.


----------



## LakeCondo

I don't want to revive any hard feelings, but here are my 2-cents:

1) There is nothing wrong with babying. We all need it from time to time. In my book it's the same as giving better treatment than normal, which a sick or injured person or animal needs.
2) It seems like the time to quote someone is when theirs wasn't the previous post, so you don't look like you're commenting on the previous post, but an earlier one.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Good time to lock this up - no need to beat a dead horse.




In the Infirmary, the priority is to care for the ill rabbit, and be considerate of the member posting (who is obviously under stress with a sick rabbit on their hands).

Members should be posting useful information about how to care for the rabbit. If your post is not going to help the rabbit or poster solve the illness issue, please do not bother posting.

There is no need to offer opinions about how other members post, whether or not someone was offensive, or your own personal musings/judgements on what makes a good owner, either ethically or morally. 

This is not the place for that. Take the personal issues to PMs.

If you notice folks getting off topic and personal in a thread, PM a few moderators, and they will get to the thread as soon as possible. 

*OP: Please update us with how Blacky is doing in a new thread- so very sorry for the lack of moderation. Usually, folks are much more helpful here at RO. Best wishes for a speedy recovery! *

Thanks,
NorthernAutumn


----------

